# **Gimble** avatar needed



## krunchyfrogg (Jul 8, 2003)

I need an avatar sized (say 60x60) pic of the newest Gnome Iconic, Gimble the Bard!  I'm looking for more of a bust-type pic, not his whole body.

Can anybody help me?


----------



## Mark (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: Gimble avatar needed*



			
				krunchyfrogg said:
			
		

> *I need an avatar sizes (say 60x60) pic of the newest Gnome Iconic, Gimble the Bard!  I'm looking for more of a bust-tye pic... *




3.5E Male Gnomes have Breasts?!?!?!  



_I'm becoming annoyed by these silly changes..._


----------



## Camarath (Jul 8, 2003)

Main Entry: 1bust 
Pronunciation: 'b&st
Function: noun
Etymology: French buste, from Italian busto, from Latin bustum tomb
Date: 1645
1 : a sculptured representation of the upper part of the human figure including the head and neck and usually part of the shoulders and breast

Main Entry: 1breast 
Pronunciation: 'brest
Function: noun
Etymology: Middle English brest, from Old English brEost; akin to Old High German brust breast, Old Irish brú belly, Russian bryukho
Date: before 12th century
2 a : the fore or ventral part of the body between the neck and the abdomen b : the part of an article of clothing covering the breast


----------



## AmerginLiath (Jul 8, 2003)

how's this?

It's a 60x60 GIF


----------



## krunchyfrogg (Jul 8, 2003)

Wonderful!

Makes me realize how small 60X60 is, though.

Hate to be a PITA, but could you keep the same scame, but expand the pic to 75X75, and again to 90X90?

Or even better yet, could you teach me how to do it?


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 8, 2003)

I think avatars have a max size of 60 x 60 or 65 x 65... 

I could be wrong - I haven't looked at avatars since I registered, so you might want to check before you take my word for it.  But I think that the image above is pretty close to the max size.


----------



## Mark (Jul 8, 2003)

Camarath said:
			
		

> *Main Entry: 1bust
> Pronunciation: 'b&st
> Function: noun
> Etymology: French buste, from Italian busto, from Latin bustum tomb
> ...




Oh, goodness me!  I seem to have been all confused and such!


----------



## William Ronald (Jul 8, 2003)

Mark, I think you have been _busted_ .


----------



## krunchyfrogg (Jul 8, 2003)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *I think avatars have a max size of 60 x 60 or 65 x 65...
> 
> I could be wrong - I haven't looked at avatars since I registered, so you might want to check before you take my word for it.  But I think that the image above is pretty close to the max size. *




The avatar is for a different website, but thanks for your concern.


----------



## AmerginLiath (Jul 8, 2003)

75x75


----------



## AmerginLiath (Jul 8, 2003)

90x90


----------



## krunchyfrogg (Jul 8, 2003)

AmerginLiath, you're my new best friend.  Thanks man!


----------



## AmerginLiath (Jul 8, 2003)

No prob -- I'm a Photoshop junkie with free time...


----------

